# Model 3 neighborhood!



## RCvetter (Sep 13, 2017)

My (Bay Area) neighborhood now has three Model 3s... ours, one right across the street, and one down the street. I'm happy to see this amazing car slowly taking over!

In unrelated Tesla experience, my new routine for people who want to "race" at stoplights is to politely ignore them, then take off at a slow pace while they peel away when the light turns green. Inevitably they slow down, disappointed and hopefully embarrassed, and I get a good laugh out of it.


----------

